# Pet python strangles US toddler



## NucleusKore (Jul 2, 2009)

Source: *news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/americas/8130282.stm

A pet python broke out of its holding tank and strangled a two-year-old girl in the bedroom of her home in Florida, local authorities said.

The 8ft (2.5m) albino Burmese python had also bitten Shaiunna Hare on her forehead several times.

Charles Darnell, the snake's owner and boyfriend of Shaiunna's mother, stabbed the python and prised the child away, but she died before paramedics arrived.

Authorities removed the snake from the home after obtaining a search warrant. 

Read On....


----------



## swordfish (Jul 2, 2009)

oh.. why stupid people keep such dangerous animal as pet


----------



## thewisecrab (Jul 2, 2009)

Why leave a 2 yr old unattended with a pet snake?


----------



## swordfish (Jul 3, 2009)

dumb americans


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jul 3, 2009)

keep it up Mr. Python

Shaiunna Hare pwned


----------



## nix (Jul 3, 2009)

^ if you want to express your hatred to america, this is not the thread. there are dumb americans, and dumb indians too. thats why we get frogs married to please the rain gods. 

it seems that you are happy that a 2 yr old baby died. what has the baby done to you? 

they care a lot for animals unlike us. it is very unfortunate that this happened.

and the child was not 'left' with the snake. the snake somehow managed to break the aquarium.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 4, 2009)

well americans are more dumb than indians....majority!


----------



## coolpcguy (Jul 4, 2009)

cyborg47 said:


> well americans are more dumb than indians....majority!



Don't stereotype. Americans are far more intelligent than you think. Saying that "americans are stupid" based on media reports is stupid.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 5, 2009)

Sad. 
But wasn't it cruel to keep a snake, that too a monster of a creature for a snake as pet? I mean come on, they are wild animals for god sake, they need their natural habitat. If you like snakes visit wildlife sanctuaries or forests, you have no right to domesticate them.



cyborg47 said:


> well americans are more dumb than indians....majority!


Incorrect. You are comparing the educated elite among the indians most of them techies to their country folk. Not fair comparison IMHO.


----------



## freshseasons (Jul 5, 2009)

cyborg47 said:


> well americans are more dumb than indians....majority!



   Ya ....dream on. This is usually used in BPO industry to keep their morals high especially Call centre industry.
  Fact is Americans are far intelligent than us on average.


----------



## confused (Jul 5, 2009)

freshseasons said:


> Fact is Americans are far intelligent than us on average.


Ahem ..... Ahem.....Bull $hit.

More savvy (savvy in my definition = ppl who know to cheat without getting caught) probably yes, but intelligence not much different that the average indian.

and if they indeed are so intelligent, why do they need immigrants to come to their country to keep it at the cutting edge??


----------



## nix (Jul 5, 2009)

^because they have a life. They don't sit at home and study all the time and waste their youth. We indians do that. They have fun, they are adventurous. The average indian guy has never gone to a club and is not interested either. 

And most of us stop playing sports after school, coz its time to get serious(with studies). You are pushed get extremely high marks. like 85-97%, which is crazy. So the average indian youth gives up all entertainment and studies all the time. 

he is in a shell, unexposed to the real world. those are the kind of ignorant people who get targeted in foreign countries. 

america needs us coz their kids wont do what we do, we are good at copying what they do, and doing what they want us to do. but we dont have the creativity to make something of our own, coz our children are molded to get high marks, not think for themselves. its not the kids fault, the system is to be blamed. 

indians stick to the safe side, get good marks(>90%). get a job, slog at work, get married (when their parents tell them to), have kids, then slog for kids,...there is no end to it.

people tell you work hard when you're young so you can stay comfortable when you're old. but thats incorrect. After your youth, you just cannot enjoy the way you did when you were young.

not every first world country needs third world immigrants. nordic countries have tough immigration norms and are doing just fine.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 5, 2009)

@nix...how long u've been in america???
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJuNgBkloFE


----------



## confused (Jul 5, 2009)

nix said:


> ^because they have a life. They don't sit at home and study all the time and waste their youth. We indians do that.


studying is not waste of time. true our system is redundant, but that doesnt mean one should give up studies and become a clubber. 



nix said:


> They have fun, they are adventurous. The average indian guy has never gone to a club and is not interested either.


what is so great about a club?? i have not been to one but from what i have heard its no different from a dungeon, with sweaty people packed like sardines. one more reason is that clubs are western invention which is only slowly catching on in the metros of india, esp since 1991. 

but we have dozens of festivals like holi/durga puja/diwali/eid/ganesh chaturthi/christmas  etc. where as US only has thanksgiving and Christmas (add halloween if u like ). So how does the average indian enjoy less??



nix said:


> And most of us stop playing sports after school, coz its time to get serious(with studies). You are pushed get extremely high marks. like 85-97%, which is crazy. So the average indian youth gives up all entertainment and studies all the time.


well to play sports one must have grounds and parks first. ours is a country with a high population density, 10 times that of the US. add to that we are still a developing country, obviously parks/sports are a luxury that not every one can get.



nix said:


> he is in a shell, unexposed to the real world. those are the kind of ignorant people who get targeted in foreign countries.


this maybe true till 12th class, but once when one experiences hostel life in college all this automatically vanishes. its makes him a man (girls are cunning and wicked from the moment their born). 



nix said:


> america needs us coz their kids wont do what we do, we are good at copying what they do, and doing what they want us to do.


how is the work done by indian/other immigrant scientists in nasa/microsoft/cisco/xerox etc "copying work"??
im talking about the immigrants, not the indians doing the outsourced BPO work.




nix said:


> but we dont have the creativity to make something of our own, coz our children are molded to get high marks, not think for themselves. its not the kids fault, the system is to be blamed.


on this i agree with you. except a few institutes like IITs/BITS Pilani rest are way off the mark in the way the courses are conducted.



nix said:


> indians stick to the safe side, get good marks(>90%). get a job, slog at work, get married (when their parents tell them to), have kids, then slog for kids,...there is no end to it.


its better than getting wasted and doing nothing. come on out of a billion people how many of us can become prodigies in a field without going through the grind??




nix said:


> people tell you work hard when you're young so you can stay comfortable when you're old. but thats incorrect. After your youth, you just cannot enjoy the way you did when you were young.


im still very young so cant comment on this.




nix said:


> not every first world country needs third world immigrants. nordic countries have tough immigration norms and are doing just fine.


thats precisely my point, to do just fine is one thing but when u are a superpower or have intentions of becoming one, you gotta slog....


----------



## swordfish (Jul 5, 2009)

nix dude totatlly agree with the fact of school, study and sports.. indian kids are raised just to get good marks.. no sports are encouraged..


----------



## freshseasons (Jul 6, 2009)

I dont know why we take into saber rattling at the drop of the hat.
     When i said Average Indian i mean ," AVERAGE".
     So an average Indian lives on Rs 20 per day wages. Shocking...!!!

 Yes it takes intelligence to earn money.Please dont even argue about Indians being intelligent than Americans on AVERAGE.

  India still lives in its rurals...!!!


----------



## confused (Jul 6, 2009)

freshseasons said:


> I dont know why we take into saber rattling at the drop of the hat.
> When i said Average Indian i mean ," AVERAGE".
> So an average Indian lives on Rs 20 per day wages. Shocking...!!!
> 
> ...


lol, seriously ru trying to be funny here??
ok so 400 years back, we had 1/3rd of global trade share and had among the highest per capita income, now its 3-4 per cent, and also per capita income is 1/10th that of industrialized countries. does that mean we are 10% as intelligent as our forefathers??
agreed it takes intelligence to earn money, but what is a farmer going to earn when he is left with a small patch of land (due to repeated divisions along generations) devoid of modern mechanized farming equipments/irrigation?? remember the american settlers simply exterminated much of the natives, to obtain a vast stretch of virgin land for themselves. and later even cut the british out. 

agreed many pioneers of the industrial revolution were american, but its benefits were not allowed seep into India by the british, except where it directly benefited the british.

its simply a huge technology gap of abt 2 generations. that doesnt mean the "average" indian is dumber than the "average" american.

and so what if india lives in its rurals, arent the slums in the cities enough for you, that u want every one too move to the cities??
in the last few years much of the rural area have been electrified and mobile communication is omnipresent. broadband though only at minimal speed is also present throughout the country.

countries/empires rise and fall. we were advanced in the past. which caused us become complacent and made us vassals of a foreign power. even 18 yrs back we were on brink of disaster, but arent we making strides now??
similarly america is at the top today, but if its citizens take their superiority for granted they're gonna be run over by the chinese in the future.


----------



## freshseasons (Jul 6, 2009)

^^^ Hi there ! Listen. I dont want to get into why we are not advanced or that why there are no tools available to Indians.Nor that there is electrification in the Slumps.
    No one gives chance to any one in this world.The country and its citizens have to earn it , snatch it ,invent it.

      What you are suggesting is, even someone from deep Africans forest who lives close to nature in woods would also be more intelligent if given equipments! Ofcourse given a chance he would be.
      But then the point of contention is not about giving chances but rather taking them ,because intelligence demands that opportunities are not given free but are taken and one needs logic and determination to take them.



> that u want every one too move to the cities??


                First ! A big No. I dont want anyone to move to cities.I want rural to have enough amenities like cities that people dont see the differene between the rural and urban and dont feel the need to do so to enhance their standard of living.I dont think India can provide so in another 15 years.
              I know for reason cuz i have lived and seen, England,Germany,Italy,France and Switzerland etc and have also seen Rural villages and contested this Lok Sabha Election 2009 when i couldnt take and see the deplorable state of villages.


      So the point of contention is taking and en cashing the chance through intelligence of survival instinct, not through self -peity of if things were so and that we were deprived and such stupidity. 

  Taking Law of averages into account isnt it obvious that US is number one country simply because their citizens had intelligence to do so (On average).Ofcourse there was no mass voting taking place to vote the best country. Nobody gave America a chance.They had to come up with best Military,Nasa , Science, Economics to do so. Yes it takes intelligence and awareness.

   Does it mean i am an awe with America! Definitely no! I love and respect every Indian and India will def improve. But when someone comes out with some lame sentences like an Average American is Dumb then this sets the mind thinking and makes one laugh.
  Because if an average American is dumb and they sit on top of other humanities and countrues, how dumb would the other countries be really be...!


----------



## confused (Jul 7, 2009)

freshseasons said:


> ^^^ Hi there ! Listen. I dont want to get into why we are not advanced or that why there are no tools available to Indians.Nor that there is electrification in the Slumps.


well, then neither should we go into why the avg indian earns rs.20 per day. its all connected. u cant turn a blind eye to history and curse the present. in most parts of the world, the avg person earns a salary no different then ours. its only a elite minority in each nation that controls much of the wealth.



freshseasons said:


> No one gives chance to any one in this world.The country and its citizens have to earn it , snatch it ,invent it.


agree. but money cannot be minted from thin air. it takes time for a country to grow. in this aspect we have done considerably well since the beginning of liberalization.



freshseasons said:


> What you are suggesting is, even someone from deep Africans forest who lives close to nature in woods would also be more intelligent if given equipments! Ofcourse given a chance he would be.


i am not suggesting he would more be, intelligent, i am merely suggesting the advanced technology can be used to earn/grow quickly. it was in reference to ur statement that the avg indian earns rs.20/day hence he is inherently lower/less intelligent than the avg american.



freshseasons said:


> But then the point of contention is not about giving chances but rather taking them ,because intelligence demands that opportunities are not given free but are taken and one needs logic and determination to take them.


the british had predicted that after independence india wouldnt survive long and that in few decades most of the country would be underfed/impoverished. we took to genetic engineering of seeds and brought about the green revolution and saved our @sses.
similarly we have used our knowledge of english as well as cheap manpower to capture
most of the outsourcing market.
there are many more such examples.
so we do have positives in this aspect and cant be accused of sitting idle.




freshseasons said:


> First ! A big No. I dont want anyone to move to cities.I want rural to have enough amenities like cities that people dont see the differene between the rural and urban and dont feel the need to do so to enhance their standard of living.I dont think India can provide so in another 15 years.
> I know for reason cuz i have lived and seen, England,Germany,Italy,France and Switzerland etc and have also seen Rural villages and contested this Lok Sabha Election 2009 when i couldnt take and see the deplorable state of villages.


the only major inconvenience in the rural areas i have visited (western maharashtra/goa/TN/kerala/karnataka) is the lack of adequate power and also health care. though my college is in a village called Mesra, in Jharkhand, most amenities are present there. So i dont really know the situation of much of the rural areas of India.



freshseasons said:


> So the point of contention is taking and en cashing the chance through intelligence of survival instinct, not through self -peity of if things were so and that we were deprived and such stupidity.


much of the change u (and i) desire has to be carried out by the government. the common man has very little say even with his vote. to cite an example, when i joined my college last year, i was surprised that while Jharkhand was a gold mine in terms of mineral resources, much of the people lived a quaint life. My friends from that state had sort of given up on the government to do any change. this was not so in the case of the city of Jamshedpur (which doesnt have a municipality and is completely run by the TATAs). Though i have not personally visited it, i hear it is clean and has wide roads, huge parks and good water/power supply.

so i guess the only way out, is that more people like U and I should join the govt. and bring the change we want.



freshseasons said:


> Taking Law of averages into account isnt it obvious that US is number one country simply because their citizens had intelligence to do so (On average).Ofcourse there was no mass voting taking place to vote the best country. Nobody gave America a chance.They had to come up with best Military,Nasa , Science, Economics to do so. Yes it takes intelligence and awareness.


at the end of both world wars, America had managed make money selling stuff (munitions, tanks, vehicles) to both parties on both sides of the war, entered the war at a later time, and managed to stay on the winning side. This meant it had met minimal damage and also was richer at the end of the wars (in fact almost no other power could match up it at the end of the wars). Is this to be attributed to intelligence, or is it savvy??
i agree it requires brains for Nasa, science/technology, no doubts there, the best minds of science are in the US.
but military and economics wont agree entirely.


----------



## nix (Jul 7, 2009)

^well it takes brains to get ahead in the military and economics too. they tried to invent new high tech weapons and other military hardware. remember the internet we use today started out as a part of the US military's efforts to get ahead in the US vs USSR space race. 

almost all major innovations were made in the US, not for nothing. they lay emphasis on R & D. while we don't. they always innovate. take for example, the food industry in the USA, companies like McDonald's spend lots of money on new recipes, methods of making fast food service faster etc.

 they have computers that count the number of seconds b/w an order taken and food delivered by the drive through system. along with that, they collect and analyze other information and then make the necessary changes to reduce wait time. stuff like that happens only in the USA.


----------



## amol48 (Jul 8, 2009)

^^Boy, you are mirroring my thoughts!


----------

